# Army Ranger killed in Afghanistan



## BonannoQbano (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICES AND THOSE WHO HAVE ALSO LOST THERE LIVES FOR FREEDOM.

RELEASE NUMBER: 080430-03
DATE POSTED: APRIL 30, 2008

PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger killed in Afghanistan

U.S. Army Special Operations Command

FORT LEWIS, WASH. (USASOC News Service, April 29, 2008)—An Army Ranger assigned to 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, here died in Afghanistan, April 29, of wounds sustained while conducting combat operations.

Sgt. 1st Class David L. McDowell, 30, was engaged in firefight when he was wounded.  He was evacuated to Bastion, Afghanistan, where he died from those wounds.

McDowell volunteered for military service and entered the Army in July 1996.  After completing One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course and the 75th Ranger Regiment’s Ranger Indoctrination Program training at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to 2nd  Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment in December 1996.  He served there as an automatic rifleman, machine gun team leader, fire team leader, rifle squad leader, and weapons squad leader.  In 2005, he moved to Fort Benning and was assigned to the Regimental Training Detachment as a pre-Ranger Course instructor.  After more than a year at Fort Benning, McDowell returned to 2nd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment as a platoon sergeant.

McDowell is a graduate of Poway High School in Ramona, Calif.  He was a veteran of operations Enduring and Iraqi Freedom.  This was his seventh deployment in support of the war on terror.

McDowell’s awards and decorations include Bronze Star Medal for valor, two Army Commendation Medals, four Army Achievement Medal, three Army Good Conduct Medals, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, three NCO Professional Development Ribbons, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, Combat Infantryman Badge, Expert Infantryman Badge, Master Parachutist Badge, Senior Parachutist Badge, Parachutist Badge and the Ranger Tab.

He was posthumously awarded the Purple Heart, a second Bronze Star Medal with Valor device and Meritorious Service Medal.

He is survived by his wife Joleen, son Joshua and daughter Erin of Lakewood, Wash., his mother Laurie Ann Wathen of Julian, Calif., and father Steven L. McDowell of Hope Mills, N.C.

For McDowell's bio, click here....


----------



## ROS (Apr 30, 2008)

Godspeed, Ranger.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2008)

Rest Easy Ranger


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 30, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 30, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2008)

BonannoQbano said:


> This was his seventh deployment in support of the war on terror.



Blue Skies, Ranger.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP


----------



## 0699 (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn.

RIP Ranger.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 30, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger, your watch is over.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 1, 2008)

I am at a loss of words; the news is unreal to me.  Sergeant “Mac” you will be missed and never forgotten.  I am glad to have served alongside you and been graced with the presence of not only a great NCO but a great individual.

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## LibraryLady (May 1, 2008)

BonannoQbano said:


> ... This was his seventh deployment in support of the war on terror...



Truly an exceptional man.  

RIP SFC McDowell

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms



275ANGER! said:


> I am at a loss of words; the news is unreal to me.  Sergeant “Mac” you will be missed and never forgotten.  I am glad to have served alongside you and been graced with the presence of not only a great NCO but a great individual.
> 
> Rest in Peace Brother



Prayers out to you, Anger, I'm sorry for your loss.

LL


----------



## Typhoon (May 1, 2008)

RIP Sgt. McDowell. My thoughts and prayers out to all those he served with, and to the members of family and his friends back at home...

RLTW.



> This was his seventh deployment in support of the war on terror.


That is getting up there...Godspeed...


----------



## Scotth (May 1, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------



## tova (May 1, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 1, 2008)

Dave was a damn good Ranger.  RIP brother...see you on the other side.


----------



## Centermass (May 2, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger. 

~S~


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 2, 2008)

Godspeed Ranger. 

Thank you for your service and your dedication to a job well done. You will be missed.


----------



## Doc P (May 2, 2008)

...and one for the Airborne Ranger in the sky.

RLTW!


----------



## vicat777 (May 3, 2008)

RIP, Ranger!!!


----------



## Invictus (May 3, 2008)

RIP and Thank You.


----------



## lancero (May 4, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## airborne_paratrooper (May 7, 2008)

Godspeed Ranger

*salute*


----------



## car (May 7, 2008)

RIP Ranger. 

RLTW!


----------



## bayonet14 (May 23, 2008)

*RIP*

Nothing but blue skies - 
ATW


----------



## GPotocki (May 27, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Doc P (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------

